
Hillary Clinton, the first ‘E.T. candidate,’ has U.F.O. fans in thrall - my_first_acct
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/11/us/politics/hillary-clinton-aliens.html
======
peter303
Unbelievers still wont be convinced all has been revealed. We've had decades
of doubters (not me) about Kennedy's death and 9-11 despite volumous
government studies.

------
peter303
Has she taken some money from the Independence Day II producers? :-) Seven
more weeks.

